# Upgrading to Hi-Mod from SystemSix



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Hi I have a crack in my Systemsix and am thinking about exchanging it for a Supersix Hi-Mod. Has anyone made the switch from a Systemsix to a Hi Mod, if so which do you prefer? Did you have to pay a lot for the switch?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

. but if you have a crack in your frame.. cannondale replace that for free usually, but the S6 is not available, so I think you will have to pay an extra for your Super six... maybe 300$$ -500$$

I changed my system six to a super caad with BB30, with a different geometry than the regular CAAD9 and great....


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

It's cost me $500 to upgrade from Six13 to System 6 and still love the bike.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> . but if you have a crack in your frame.. cannondale replace that for free usually, but the S6 is not available, so I think you will have to pay an extra for your Super six... maybe 300$$ -500$$
> 
> I changed my system six to a super caad with BB30, with a different geometry than the regular CAAD9 and great....


Well,if it's an 07, at the time it was the top of the line,they should warranty it for the top of the line in 09. There should be no extra charge. It's not like it's 10 years old. if it's an 08 then it gets a bit more complicated.Is the crack on the top tube near the seat tube?

By the way what is a super caad ? Different geometry?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Lil Dale said:


> Well,if it's an 07, at the time it was the top of the line,they should warranty it for the top of the line in 09. There should be no extra charge. It's not like it's 10 years old. if it's an 08 then it gets a bit more complicated.Is the crack on the top tube near the seat tube?
> 
> By the way what is a super caad ? Different geometry?


Mine is an 08 Systemsix 3. The crack is on the top tube, im pretty sure its on the joint for the alu and carbon. It doesnt seems like the Six is on par with a System, seems like a down grade. I was wondering the same about the super caad, is it super cause it has bb30? Also does anyone have Hollowgrams SI if so how long did they take to get assuming you didnt ebay the.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

cannondale have done 26 super caad frame for us... different geometry, little bit more slopping top tube and BB30 with super six fork


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Super CAAD sounds like a pretty sweet bike, I was thinking even if I get a Supersix I still kinda want a CAAD, too, Im not sure I can go without the stiffness and acceleration of Alu.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

shotojs78 said:


> cannondale have done 26 super caad frame for us... different geometry, little bit more slopping top tube and BB30 with super six fork



Pics or it desn't exist

Starnut


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> Pics or it desn't exist
> 
> Starnut


does not exist what do you mean?? who are you to tell that?? I have 1000 miles on this frame....


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2006)

shotojs78 said:


> I have 1000 miles on this frame....


 Then you've had plenty of time to take pics, please post 'em...


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

shotojs78 said:


> does not exist what do you mean?? who are you to tell that?? I have 1000 miles on this frame....



I mean............ you don't have one. 

"Who am I to tell that?" A top 20 Cannodale dealer that knows quite a bit more than I let on about what Cannondale is doing or going to do.............


You don't have a Super CAAD. That's what I mean. There is no such beast.

Again, pics.............. or it doesn't exist...................

Starnut


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2006)

:nonod: Damn, STARNUT. I guess my sarcasm was too subtle... :lol:


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

shotojs78 said:


> cannondale have done 26 super caad frame for us... different geometry, little bit more slopping top tube and BB30 with super six fork


Shotjs78:

Are you telling us that you are riding a full aluminum CAAD frameset, which has both the BB30 bottom bracket and the tapered head tube (1 1/8 to 1 1/2)? Essentially, you have an aluminum version of my Super Six (headset and bottom bracket wise).

Mind you, I'm not questioning you or argueing against you. I'm just very curious, because that seemed like the next evolution of the CAAD frameset, of course with some tweaking of the tubes perhaps.

CHL


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ok I'll take a picture, but no offense to starnut, but I'M not a dealer or a cannondale professionnel.. but I've had a caad8, six 13, system six, caad 9 regular and now my new bike, according to my LBS, it's a super caad.. and about that, I just know that there is a bb30, the top tube is little bit sloping and the fork is the same than super six, I dont know it's the frame is super caad or caad9, I dont care, but my frame has this specification....

sorry for my poor english I'm a fench

so again no offense starnut...... and by the way where are you, where are you located??


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

So another word Cannondale made a special frame for you ? Since super six fork will not fit a regular 1 1/8 head tube unless you got the same set up as system or super six spec.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm where it's hot, flat, and windy............. all the time.





I'm not saying you don't have it. I just saying it's *highly* unlikely..............

The standard CAADs have a very slight slop of between 2-3 deg depending on size.

Starnut


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> that knows quite a bit more than I let on about what Cannondale is doing or going to do.............
> 
> Starnut


Starnut:

Speaking of this. Do you know what Cannondale has planned to do with the CAAD road frames? Aluminum has fallen out of favor vs carbon these days (at least at the top end). Will Cannondale continue to evolve this product or is the CAAD9 the last of this line?

CHL


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

CHL said:


> Starnut:
> 
> Speaking of this. Do you know what Cannondale has planned to do with the CAAD road frames? Aluminum has fallen out of favor vs carbon these days (at least at the top end). Will Cannondale continue to evolve this product or is the CAAD9 the last of this line?
> 
> CHL


+1 for that, It would be good to have a bit of inside goss, is the CAAD frame terminaly ill and on it's way out, or do they have something in the wind?:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

LOL thread hi-jack fo sho. Anyway where the hell are these pics of this supposed super caad??


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> cannondale have done 26 super caad frame for us... different geometry, little bit more slopping top tube and BB30 with super six fork


Shoto,I ride and race with the Stage 1 Cannondale guys and asked about this and unless it was a one off which it's not since you guys received 26 of them it's impossible.
Now I know this is the internet where anything goes and I'm not calling you a liar but....


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ok here we go the pictures of my super caad


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

That appears to be a CAAD9 with BB30 and the standard Cannondale fork. This is definitely not the fork of the Super Six. The Super Six fork has carbon drop outs. In addition, the head tube does tapers from top to bottom. The steerer tube of the Super Six is 1.5 bottom and 1 1/8 top.

Although, you really have a nice setup here with the Neuvation wheels and SRAM RED group. 

CHL


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree it's not a Super Six fork. Sorry. Nice look though.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice ride........... 


That is a CAAD9 BB30 with standard fork. It is a _Super_ CAAD but is not a _Super CAAD_ if you know what I mean.

Get the some new cages and saddle......... putting any evil-empire parts on a Cannodale is a no no. It's like putting the the two N ends of a magnet together. 

Starnut


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> Nice ride...........
> 
> 
> That is a CAAD9 BB30 with standard fork. It is a _Super_ CAAD but is not a _Super CAAD_ if you know what I mean.
> ...


yes i know, I had a italia slr saddle and fizik arione but I had a problem with these seats, unfortunately, the toupe specialized is perfect for me.... and the specialized bottles cages are good... no??? but the fork is not the ultra fork as usual on the caad.... i'm sure of that


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

First thing I noticed was those specialized cages, its sorta well pretty much blasphemy having those on a CAAD. But I guess whatever works for you. It looks like a very nice ride, just not quite as special as it was made out to be.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ok.. I see you think if i have a specialized stuff on that the ride will be not good!!!! 
according to you what kind of bottle cage i should put on it?


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

You can put whatever you want on your ride, however, putting S-branded stuff on a Cannondale is akin to putting Ford stuff on a Chevy ( or Look parts on a Time seeing as you're French). Cannondale cages are pretty good and fit the look so to speak. Arundel's are pretty good also. By the way, your fork might not be an Ultra, but it sure could be a Premium...


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

traumabill said:


> You can put whatever you want on your ride, however, putting S-branded stuff on a Cannondale is akin to putting Ford stuff on a Chevy ( or Look parts on a Time seeing as you're French). Cannondale cages are pretty good and fit the look so to speak. Arundel's are pretty good also. By the way, your fork might not be an Ultra, but it sure could be a Premium...


where can I buy a cannondale bottle cage, do you have a website to buy that, or where I can see what they have??


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Im not saying its not good, matches the bike well, just saying its kinda funky like the ford/chevy thing. Heres a carbon Cannondale http://planocycling.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=14883 (sorry work comp wont let me hyperlink) I have http://www.trisports.com/tataowaca.html those, cause carbon is ridiculous price and Im worried they are gona snap.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Cannondale's website also has pics and examples => www.cannondale.com


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Super news, just found out today Cannondale is shipping me a Black Supersix to replace my System. So I will probably also purchase a set of Hollowgram SLs for it. Very excited!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat on your replacement frame.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

shotojs78 said:


> yes i know, I had a italia slr saddle and fizik arione but I had a problem with these seats, unfortunately, the toupe specialized is perfect for me.... and the specialized bottles cages are good... no??? but the fork is not the ultra fork as usual on the caad.... i'm sure of that


yes, you're probably right... the ultra is a alu steerer - 560g fork... without seeing it out of the bike, i can only speculate that perhaps you have the cannondale 'premium' or some other full carbon fork as an upgrade.... Right now Cannondale team frames do ship with ec90 for example...

what you have is what Cannondale USA refers to as the Caad 9 team models - custom paint with the bb30 option - hence the 26 frames etc... The french may call it 'super'...

That is for sure NOT a systemsix/super six tapered fork... They are very obvious, being much bigger than a standard 11/8" fork. The head tube is huge to accommodate the 1.5" lower bearing.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Here are some images of the crack I had in my frame. I feel like my System was cursed from the get go. I ordered a black System, it came in in the silver/black combo. Reordered came in with a compact crank not a std. First day of ownership I noticed the fork was cracked as in the images. And now the frame is/was cracked. Im hoping for better luck with my Super. 








crack in the fork looks like alu below








Crack side view








Crack goes over 2/3 of the top tube on a System top tube lol.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Oh that was not a good sign, glad to hear Cannondale taken care of your problem.


----------

